# للبيع شقه مميزه 120م بالنرجس عمارات بالتجمع الخامس



## اسلام محمد (19 يناير 2012)

كود الاعـــــــلان : 1191121
للبيع شقه مميزه بالنرجس عمارات بالتجمع الخامس مساحتها 120متر عباره عن ...
(غرفتين نوم + 2ريسبشن + 2حمام + مطبخ)
•	تشطيب سوبر لوكس .. اول سكن
•	بالدور الثالث .. بحريه .. اسانسير
المطلــوب / 360 الف جنيــه
للاتصـــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

